# Multi-bar Soap cutter plans



## dneruck (Aug 12, 2015)

Does any one have plans that they are willing to share or sell? I'd love to buy one but they are too expensive to ship here (and I'd have to pay 60% duty on the wooden ones) and I'm thinking that having one made locally is my best bet :/


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 12, 2015)

what about this:

http://mnaturalz.blogspot.com/2013/04/my-first-new-multi-soap-bar-cutter-diy.html

Also this:

http://nizzymoulds.com/Simple Soap Cutter.pdf


----------



## dneruck (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 17, 2015)

Where are you based?


----------



## dneruck (Aug 18, 2015)

Caribbean... Barbados... I may actually end up getting the single bar cutter from Nurture Soap, even though it's going to cost me about $500 BDS total


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 18, 2015)

That's really interesting....in my early days of soapmaking, I built a multi bar cutter that looks just like the Nizzy one. The only problem was, there was no way to tighten the wires when they became loose, and they did. The basic idea was sound, but it didn't take long for the wires to loosen enough for the cutter to become unusable. At least mine did. 

dneruck, you may want to consider something like this, instead of paying $500 for a single bar cutter.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004S1DU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dneruck (Aug 27, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> dneruck, you may want to consider something like this, instead of paying $500 for a single bar cutter.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004S1DU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I do have one of those but it still doesn't cut straight (or maybe it's me :smile: )


----------

